# 2010 CR1 Elite



## skysthelimit (Aug 24, 2009)

Seriously considering a 2010 CR1 Elite. It is in my price range, just a couple more bucks than some other bikes I'm considering, has SRAM Rival which I'm looking for, but has a much better wheelset (lighter) than other brands, has an Ultegra chain instead of cheap SRAM chain, and Ultegra cassette in the exact spread I'm looking for, so it's a more complete package overall than some other brands, and I won't want/need to replace anything right away. 

HOWEVER, it does not have a replacable derailleur hanger in the back, so if I bend it, am I screwed or what? I have terrible luck with bent derailleur hangers on my mountain bikes, and I know this is road, but what do I do if it gets bent? Is this (what I consider a huge design flaw) actually more common than I know of, or actually not that serious? How do you fix it if it bends? Is this feature worth not buying the bike? 

I don't want an Addict because I can't get one with Rival, and don't want Shimano, and they quickly climb out of my price range, too. I can't see paying $2700 for an Addict with 105 and 2lbs more weight than the CR1 Elite. 

Sorry for the long post, but Please Please respond if you have any help guys, I'll probably get a new bike by the end of this coming weekend if I can find one I like. Thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

The 2010 CR1 Elite DOES HAVE a replaceable hanger - the dropouts are carbon. Scott used to not have replaceable ones but all of the 2010 bikes do.

So no need to worry!

Buy it and enjoy!


----------



## skysthelimit (Aug 24, 2009)

wow, that is such sweet music to my ears!! Thanks so much for the info. How did you find out they are replacable on the CR1's for 2010, I couldn't discern either way from their website, and I knew the past ones were not replacable, so assumed they didn't change.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

No worries!

I work for Scott in Australia...:thumbsup:


----------



## wassler (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi guys,

I just took delivery of my brand new Scott CR1 elite... It's my first road bike and I love it...

The fit and finish is just wonderfull.. and the color scheme looks even better in real life than it does in the catalogue.

Ride quality is quite fine. (And I come from a touring bike) road vibration is very very low and bumps get softend quite a bit.. looks like the SDS system is not just marketing... 

The mavic wheels are very fine too.. spin lightly and don't make too much noise.. (I hate a noisy freewheel)

The SRAM rival groupset works flawlessly too.. though the double tap system requires some getting used too.. It's the first time I ride a sram equiped bike and it's no disappointment.. looks way better than the clunky Shimano groups too..

all in all I'm very satisfied with my new purchase...

greets..

Wassler


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Pics?


----------

